# Question about Clomid and sore nipples...



## hopefulchick

I am 8 dpo. This is my first cycle using Clomid. I do not usually get sore nipples especially for this long (since 2dpo). I used to get sore breast around AF but cut out caffeine and have not experienced sore breast since then until now:shrug:. My breast are also sore but my nipples have been unbearable.:nope: Question is...can this be a side effect from Clomid??

Thanks:flower:


----------



## pink32

Hi Babe,

Didn't want to read and run - but i would also love to know the answer to that...this is also my first cycle of clomid and have sooo many questions too....i think i am 3dpo (cant be sure as i've had 5+surges on the opk for 5 days straight) no idea what that is either...:shrug:

i hope the sore nipples is a pregnancy symptom for u babe:hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

pink32 said:


> Hi Babe,
> 
> Didn't want to read and run - but i would also love to know the answer to that...this is also my first cycle of clomid and have sooo many questions too....i think i am 3dpo (cant be sure as i've had 5+surges on the opk for 5 days straight) no idea what that is either...:shrug:
> 
> i hope the sore nipples is a pregnancy symptom for u babe:hugs:

Wow! 5 surges for 5 days! That is crazy! I had two positive days and one almost positive day. I wander what that is about?

I am sure some more experienced ladies will come along to help us out!

Thanks for replying.:hugs:


----------



## pink32

HI Hun,

I just had a call from my FS nurse and she said that it is possible to have surges for a few days and apparantly it just means that the surge with some women takes longer to get out of their system... she said to always go off the first + surge and to not test any longer - because it becomes too confusing and ppl over analyze....(like me i guess!):shrug:

She also said that when the cramps are very intense (means ovulation is nearing) and when the cramps drastically subsides then ovulation was over.

she also told my that my eostrogen levels were at 2000 - and apparantly 1000 was normal)...seems to be all good....just need the :spermy: to now do its job! GO :spermy: go!

i thought i'd ask whether clomid can make your nipples sore....She said that it well and truly could be a very good sign! she was very vague...so she really couldn't tell me much either.

i guess we need somebody who has been down this road and ended up Preggers to fill in the gaps..

i pray we get our long awaited miracles this month...

Heaps and heaps of :dust:


----------



## navywife04

YES!!!!! My nipples were SO sore right after ovulation all the way up to 12dpo, but the rest of my boobs were just normal. It's terrible, isn't it? I've never had it happen before, so I knew it had to be from the Clomid!


----------



## pink32

did you end up preggers? or was it a clomid side effect?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Hopeful - I heard alot of ladies in the Clomid Thread say that Clomid can give you pregnancy symptoms even if your not. I dont want to dash your hopes though and who knows this could be a pregnancy symptom for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Aus_Amy

Hi hopeful, unfortunately rebarezzelba is right, Clomid can give you the feelings of being pregnant, Dr warned me when i was on it... Although i never had any. And first sign for me was sore nipples, and breasts.. Good luck... Don't test too soon it may also give you a false reading, test at least 5 -9 days after taking it.. It may come back neg (mine did first time) but if nipples continue to be sore repeat testing after about 15 days.. Good Luck


----------



## MrsChambers

Yes sore nipples are definitely a side effect of the clomid after ovulation. Mine were unbearable!!! You definitely get side effects that are pregnancy symptoms it's a nightmare x


----------



## navywife04

I ended up with a negative pink32... The side effects suck, I also had lower back pain and got nauseated a few times, so of course you can't help but to think it's because your preggo! But it was from the progesterone he put me on.. Side affects galore!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

pink32 said:


> HI Hun,
> 
> I just had a call from my FS nurse and she said that it is possible to have surges for a few days and apparantly it just means that the surge with some women takes longer to get out of their system... she said to always go off the first + surge and to not test any longer - because it becomes too confusing and ppl over analyze....(like me i guess!):shrug:
> 
> She also said that when the cramps are very intense (means ovulation is nearing) and when the cramps drastically subsides then ovulation was over.
> 
> she also told my that my eostrogen levels were at 2000 - and apparantly 1000 was normal)...seems to be all good....just need the :spermy: to now do its job! GO :spermy: go!
> 
> i thought i'd ask whether clomid can make your nipples sore....She said that it well and truly could be a very good sign! she was very vague...so she really couldn't tell me much either.
> 
> i guess we need somebody who has been down this road and ended up Preggers to fill in the gaps..
> 
> i pray we get our long awaited miracles this month...
> 
> Heaps and heaps of :dust:

FX for you! Give your nurse a big hug from me :hugs:


----------



## hopefulchick

navywife04 said:


> YES!!!!! My nipples were SO sore right after ovulation all the way up to 12dpo, but the rest of my boobs were just normal. It's terrible, isn't it? I've never had it happen before, so I knew it had to be from the Clomid!

I also figured that the Clomid was some how responsible!! I have never experienced anything like it!:wacko:


----------



## hopefulchick

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi Hopeful - I heard alot of ladies in the Clomid Thread say that Clomid can give you pregnancy symptoms even if your not. I dont want to dash your hopes though and who knows this could be a pregnancy symptom for you. :thumbup:

Yeah. My doc failed to mention the "pregnancy symptoms" from Clomid:dohh:
Guess I just have to wait and see. Thanks:flower:


----------



## hopefulchick

MrsChambers said:


> Yes sore nipples are definitely a side effect of the clomid after ovulation. Mine were unbearable!!! You definitely get side effects that are pregnancy symptoms it's a nightmare x

I feel the same way. Like I have some kind of clamps on them and someone is tugging away at me:nope: And if I turn the wrong way I might poke somebody's eye out :haha:


----------



## hopefulchick

Aus_Amy said:


> Hi hopeful, unfortunately rebarezzelba is right, Clomid can give you the feelings of being pregnant, Dr warned me when i was on it... Although i never had any. And first sign for me was sore nipples, and breasts.. Good luck... Don't test too soon it may also give you a false reading, test at least 5 -9 days after taking it.. It may come back neg (mine did first time) but if nipples continue to be sore repeat testing after about 15 days.. Good Luck

Congratulations! :happydance: I already made the mistake of testing too soon and it was negative so I think I learned my lesson :dohh: Thanks:flower:


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

talking about Clomid side effects and false preganancy symptoms...

i'm now 4dpo - and have been crying at a drop of a hat for the past couple of days, migrains, pains in my abdomen and pimples all over my face.
i generally get a pimple when i get af or around O - but this is ridiculous... i feel like i have mountains all over my face and going thru puberty again...

are these all side effects frm the clomid, becasue everything seems to be?:cry:

i don't have sore nipples or boobs but seem to be soooo upset and depressed for no apparant reason.


----------



## navywife04

I ended up getting terrible acne from clomid!! It lasted about a week, and I had at least 5 sore one's on my face.. And i have never had an acne problem before. I have also had pretty bad abdominal pains as well.. I have heard it has caused a lot of girls to get depressed!


----------



## pink32

thanks navywife,

at least i know it can bring out the best in me....not:wacko:

i am very depressed, and have no reason to be....

:flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Hi I went am on clomid round two 3-6. my first round my nipples were really sore too. I took it as a side effect. I didn't have a clue of ov once I saw the two trips i stop having sex because hubbie and i did it a few days before we saw it. 

My doc instructed me to have sex on and after ov...oops don't mind me...my son is 17yrs and I am trying to have more kids...(35yrs) hubbie (42) and has no children


----------



## hopefulchick

pink32 said:


> thanks navywife,
> 
> at least i know it can bring out the best in me....not:wacko:
> 
> i am very depressed, and have no reason to be....
> 
> :flower:

I felt the same way. During the 5 days I was taking the pills I had a great mood but as soon as ovulation was over, I pretty much have been feeling down. Dang these hormones playing tricks on me. :growlmad: My nipples are still sore but now my breast are feeling like two bowling balls hanging from me and my bra is too tight. I have these very prominent blue veins on each. I am going to be so annoyed if these are false pregnancy signs:cry:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hopeful - i have to say those symptoms sound very promising. Especially the blue veins on your boobs!!! thats one of the main pregnancy symptoms isnt it? I really hope clomid isnt playing a mean trick on you. 

Im just on my 4th day of clomid today so have a while to wait before any signs or symptoms. 

Good luck :thumbup: - when are you testing?


----------



## hopefulchick

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hopeful - i have to say those symptoms sound very promising. Especially the blue veins on your boobs!!! thats one of the main pregnancy symptoms isnt it? I really hope clomid isnt playing a mean trick on you.
> 
> Im just on my 4th day of clomid today so have a while to wait before any signs or symptoms.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup: - when are you testing?

I tested today with FRER and it was negative. I will try again maybe Sunday. I really hope it works out. I have been waiting so long. I have never had these blue veins before:shrug:. FX It seems like the majority of my symptoms started right after ovulation and have not stopped:nope:


----------



## pink32

hi Hopefulchick,
how many dpo are you now?
i hope you get your bfp...will give me so much hope! fx'd xoxo


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey pink. I'm 12 dpo. Just gonna wait it out. I still have all my symptoms but keep getting a BFN:dohh:. So, kind has me down right now. FX for you in this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## pink32

Good luck to you too hopeful....2 days to go- my Prayers are with you too.....

how frustrating geting BFN's and u have so many symptoms....

its not over yet babe!

May god bless us all this month...Pleeeease xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Aus_Amy

Hey Hopeful, Please don't loose heart :) It took me 1 and a half years to full pregnant.. 9 months of that on clomid.. 

My doc kept up'ing the dose every 3 months.. 
50mg the 1st 3 months
100mg the 2nd 3 months then 
150mg the 3rd 3 months which is when i fell pregnant.. 

Don't be discouraged Please.. When the time is right you will fall... 

Also i OV'd in the middle of a period when i fell and the tests came back neg to begin with... It was 6 - 8 weeks before i NEW i was pregnant.. 3 home tests, and a dr's test b4 i would believe it..


----------



## hopefulchick

Aus_Amy said:


> Hey Hopeful, Please don't loose heart :) It took me 1 and a half years to full pregnant.. 9 months of that on clomid..
> 
> My doc kept up'ing the dose every 3 months..
> 50mg the 1st 3 months
> 100mg the 2nd 3 months then
> 150mg the 3rd 3 months which is when i fell pregnant..
> 
> Don't be discouraged Please.. When the time is right you will fall...
> 
> Also i OV'd in the middle of a period when i fell and the tests came back neg to begin with... It was 6 - 8 weeks before i NEW i was pregnant.. 3 home tests, and a dr's test b4 i would believe it..

WOW! What a story. Every time I get doubtful someone like you is right around the corner to give me hope again. Thanks. I know it WILL happen, just a matter of when! :hugs:


----------



## XKLFX

hello ladies, i have been suffering from the same painfull symptoms, i am on my 2nd round of clomid (4th to be precise but the 1st two were unsuccesfull in ovulation) both this cycle and my last have been succesfull in me ovulating and i have suffered very sore and painfull nipples literally the day after ovualting to the day af arrives!!! v.fustrating especially last month when i was new to the side effects i really thought i was preggos!!! its very annoying i get sore boobs and nipples,cramping and back ache and bad pimples on my forehead!

fingers crossed for all of you and hopefully very soon these symptoms will be because we are preggers!


----------



## Aus_Amy

XKLFX said:


> hello ladies, i have been suffering from the same painfull symptoms, i am on my 2nd round of clomid (4th to be precise but the 1st two were unsuccesfull in ovulation) both this cycle and my last have been succesfull in me ovulating and i have suffered very sore and painfull nipples literally the day after ovualting to the day af arrives!!! v.fustrating especially last month when i was new to the side effects i really thought i was preggos!!! its very annoying i get sore boobs and nipples,cramping and back ache and bad pimples on my forehead!
> 
> fingers crossed for all of you and hopefully very soon these symptoms will be because we are preggers!

:flower::hugs: Goodluck... All my tests came back negative even when i fell pregnant. Don't stress about it to much, which is hard to do, but take each day as it comes.. :hugs::flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

been on clomid for 3 months and now have taken two month off (all natural and no med) but if still no :bfp: this cycle ending dec.1 then back on clomid at 100mg for 3 more months....i hope beeing off of it for two months will not result in any new issues...


----------



## hopefulchick

35_Smiling said:


> been on clomid for 3 months and now have taken two month off (all natural and no med) but if still no :bfp: this cycle ending dec.1 then back on clomid at 100mg for 3 more months....i hope beeing off of it for two months will not result in any new issues...

I know how frustrating it is to take several cycles of Clomid and no bfp!!:dohh: If this is not my bfp cycle then next cycle will be all natural for me too!:shrug: Kinda excited to see if my body will O without Clomid. Good luck with Clomid again but I hope you get your bfp instead of AF and don't need it :thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

i truly understand. since the romoval of the 5cm submucous fibroid the doc gave me the clomids right away so i had no clue was was ovulating on my own....well for two months i did with no issue and what was odd i still ovulated on cd15-cd16 both on and off clomids! yes yes thank you and good luck with you too!


----------

